# Opt in for Fetish/Erotica Stories!



## loopytheone

Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards. 

The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content. 

All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!

In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


----------



## kyle

I would like to opt in please. Thanks


----------



## loopytheone

kyle said:


> I would like to opt in please. Thanks



Of course, you should now be opted in. =)


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I would love to opt in as well


----------



## loopytheone

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> I would love to opt in as well



You are already opted in now. =)


----------



## Dafatguy

Hi, I would like to opt in too, please. Thank you!


----------



## johnlocke181

Hey! I also wouldo like to opt in


----------



## MasterMike

Count me in too, _por favor_!


----------



## zsircsjok

I would like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

You guys are all opted in. =)


----------



## Aqw

I'd like to opt in, please


----------



## Phrozen

Hi, I would like to opt in please! Thanks!


----------



## fabwd

I would like to opt in, thank you!


----------



## Blackjack

Lemme see the kinky stuff.

EDIT: Or I was already opted in and I just haven't seen anything from there in a while, oops.


----------



## coderadio

I'd like to be opted in, thanks.


----------



## aws333

like to be opted in


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody so far should now be opted in. Wow, that's a lot! =)


----------



## OLD-LOVE

Please opt me in


----------



## DokuP

Hello, I would like to opt in, please


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far. =)


----------



## peter_bogg

I would like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

peter_bogg said:


> I would like to opt in



You are opted in. =)


----------



## SSBHM

yea!


----------



## loopytheone

SSBHM said:


> yea!



You're already opted in, if that was what you were thinking. =)


----------



## aws333

I would like to opt in


----------



## Rojodi

I would like to opt in, please


----------



## loopytheone

Good news, you are both already opted in, hah! It's the same opt in process as for the other hidden boards like the paysites and such, hah.


----------



## lotharmf

I would like to opt in. Thanks.


----------



## loopytheone

lotharmf said:


> I would like to opt in. Thanks.



You are now opted in, enjoy. =)


----------



## Gokuto

I would like to opt in.Thanks


----------



## loopytheone

Gokuto said:


> I would like to opt in.Thanks



No problem, you should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## joemojo

I would like to opt in. Thanks


----------



## Lrod20

Please, I would like to opt in. Thanks so much. Cheers!


----------



## loopytheone

You are both opted in now. =)


----------



## aws333

I have successfully opted in. Thanks.
I have been reading some of the stories and I keep coming across words like this - &#8216; I assume it replaces some words but I have no idea what word(s).


----------



## zanza

i would like access


----------



## waterdown78

I would like to opt in please.


----------



## noobledydoo

I would like to opt in!


----------



## chasebaldwin

May I opt in please! thank you.


----------



## loopytheone

Okay, I think everybody should be opted in now, let me know if I missed anyone! You should be able to see the paysite boards and the hidden library boards (erotica and special interest). 



aws333 said:


> I have successfully opted in. Thanks.
> I have been reading some of the stories and I keep coming across words like this - &#8216; I assume it replaces some words but I have no idea what word(s).



Ah, that's actually a formatting issue as a result of changing the software. Aside from going in and fixing them all by hand (which we have done in some cases) there doesn't seem to be much we can do about it, unfortunately. It mostly affects older stories posted on much earlier versions of the boards. Which sucks, because there are some great ones there, but we are doing what we can.


----------



## xailius

May I please be opted in! Just realized this was the new thread


----------



## loopytheone

No worries, you are opted in. =)


----------



## zwa1

Can I please be opted in?


----------



## loopytheone

zwa1 said:


> Can I please be opted in?



Of course, you should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## lendani

Can I also please opt in


----------



## loopytheone

lendani said:


> Can I also please opt in



Yep, that should be sorted out for you now. =)


----------



## Lichtenburger

May I please opt in?


----------



## bunlol

Can I opt in if not already?


----------



## Bluto6

Please opt in


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks for your patience guys. Everybody should now be opted in.


----------



## Hogboy4201

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!





loopytheone said:


> Okay, I think everybody should be opted in now, let me know if I missed anyone! You should be able to see the paysite boards and the hidden library boards (erotica and special interest).
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that's actually a formatting issue as a result of changing the software. Aside from going in and fixing them all by hand (which we have done in some cases) there doesn't seem to be much we can do about it, unfortunately. It mostly affects older stories posted on much earlier versions of the boards. Which sucks, because there are some great ones there, but we are doing what we can.


----------



## Hogboy4201

Can I pls opt in? Thx


----------



## Shifrem

I’d like to be opted in!


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far! Enjoy. =)


----------



## Teawithsweets

Could i please be opted in?


----------



## Sr82

I’d like to be opted in!


----------



## loopytheone

You should both be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## thighmaster

can i opt in too?


----------



## loopytheone

Looks like you are already opted in. =)


----------



## VyseInglebard

Can I opt in too please


----------



## loopytheone

VyseInglebard said:


> Can I opt in too please



Yep, you should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## noraliz73

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt-in please…


----------



## dmandavid

I like too opt in please.


----------



## loopytheone

You're both opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## greyt1

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to access the older archives.


----------



## fachad

I’d like to opt in to these boards (if I am not already, not sure).


----------



## noraliz73

I would like to be opted in


----------



## toyjunker

I would like to be opted in


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far.


----------



## jamjellyfreak223

I'd also like to be opted in. Thanks!


----------



## phishstyx

Hi I’d like to opt in please!


----------



## loopytheone

Sorry for the delay, everybody should be opted in now.


----------



## Datrandomman

i'd like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

Datrandomman said:


> i'd like to opt in



That should be sorted for you now, enjoy.


----------



## Jack smith

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


Opt in please - thank you


----------



## Zippity77

pls opt me in. thanks


----------



## toyjunker

opt in please


----------



## loopytheone

Zippity77 said:


> pls opt me in. thanks



You are opted in, all sorted. 

@toyjunker you've been opted in for a while now, everything is fully set up for you.


----------



## leapoli888888

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt in, if you please, and thank you.


----------



## loopytheone

leapoli888888 said:


> I would like to opt in, if you please, and thank you.



Thanks for being patient, you should be opted in now, enjoy,


----------



## Tim_Honda

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt-in, please.


----------



## loopytheone

Tim_Honda said:


> I would like to opt-in, please.



Sure thing, that should be sorted for you now, enjoy.


----------



## Ironman4211

I would like to opt in.


----------



## loopytheone

Ironman4211 said:


> I would like to opt in.



You should be opted in now, enjoy. =)


----------



## Matrixsim2

I would like to opt in


----------



## Rojodi

May I opt in for the Fetish/Erotica thread, please. 
Thank you


----------



## loopytheone

Matrixsim2 said:


> I would like to opt in



No worries, that should be sorted for you now. 

@Rojodi you are already opted in for that. =)


----------



## egg92

Can I opt in too?


----------



## Dumbo

Opt me in for everything !


----------



## BigB

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt in


----------



## Rex

Hi, I would like to opt in, please.


----------



## feedsmen

Hi, I would like to opt in, please.


----------



## VlvtnRbt

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt in to be able to view the stories


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks for your patience everyone, you should all be opted in now. Enjoy! =)


----------



## toyjunker

I would like to opt in to be able to view the stories


----------



## bigdulee

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt in, thank you!


----------



## mwars

Can I opt in please?


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody is opted in so far, enjoy.


----------



## Corwynis

I would like to be opted into this as well, please.


----------



## Mr231

I would like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far, enjoy.


----------



## xemnaxel7

opt in thanks


----------



## loopytheone

xemnaxel7 said:


> opt in thanks



You are opted in already, enjoy. =)


----------



## FatByEatingBooks

I would like to opt in please


----------



## Kexick

I'd like to opt in, please.


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far!


----------



## Whitesnake76

Please can I opt in to both boards. Thanks


----------



## loopytheone

Whitesnake76 said:


> Please can I opt in to both boards. Thanks



Of course you can. =) That should be sorted for you now, enjoy.


----------



## biggalsr4me

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt in please. Thanks


----------



## loopytheone

biggalsr4me said:


> I would like to opt in please. Thanks



You're already opted in, enjoy.


----------



## Rabbidrabbit

*I would like to opt in *


----------



## grasso

Me to please


----------



## omnomnomturkey

opt in please


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far.


----------



## toyjunker

I would like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

Toyjunker, you are already opted in.


----------



## slocodico

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would love to opt in, thanks


----------



## loopytheone

slocodico said:


> I would love to opt in, thanks



You're already opted in. =)


----------



## billm12

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt in please.


----------



## loopytheone

billm12 said:


> I would like to opt in please.



Of course, that should all be sorted for you now. Enjoy.


----------



## notsupposedtobehere

I’d like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

notsupposedtobehere said:


> I’d like to opt in



Sure thing, that should be sorted for you now, enjoy.


----------



## edward53

I'd like to opt in for adult content.
Thanks


----------



## loopytheone

edward53 said:


> I'd like to opt in for adult content.
> Thanks



That should be sorted for you now, enjoy.


----------



## grayhair0110

I'd like to opt into adult content, please.


----------



## edward53

loopytheone said:


> That should be sorted for you now, enjoy.


I'm unclear where postings in this category are located - can you please enlighten me as to where these can be found?


----------



## biackrlng

I'd like to opt in for adult content too


----------



## Drewbie

Request to opt in, please and thank you!


----------



## toyjunker

I'd like to opt into adult content


----------



## slowmotrip

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I'd like to opt in!


----------



## phoenixlatte

I’d like to opt in please


----------



## td0057

Please include me on the access list


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks for being patient everyone, you should all be opted in now.

@edward53 the Erotica Archive and Special Interests Archive are at the bottom of the library boards when you view the main page of the forum. Alternatively, the erotica archive can be found here and the special interests archive can be found here. Hope that helps!


----------



## XSLR8

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


Please include me in the opt in.


----------



## kandor5

Opt me! Thanks!


----------



## iluvssbbw

Opt in please opt me for all other boards pretty please


----------



## TheZodiacBrave

I'd like to opt in as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## loopytheone

That should be everyone opted in so far, enjoy!


----------



## plokifa

I would like to opt in to these channels too please.

Much appreciated!


----------



## waffledeluexe

I'd like to opt into adult content, please.


----------



## loopytheone

You should both be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## jwil

I'd also appreciate the opt in, thanks kindly admins!


----------



## Loobyloo

I would like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

You should both be opted in now, enjoy. =)


----------



## Jshield93

I would like to be opted in


----------



## toyjunker

I would like to opt in, please.


----------



## jnjff

Can I opt-in for all library and story forums?


----------



## Frankie75

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


I would like to opt in


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody is opted in so far.


----------



## vman2000

I would like to opt in please (sorry for double post, saw the wrong thread first)


----------



## Nightsky85

I would like to opt in please.


----------



## loopytheone

No problem vman, it happens to the best of us!

@Nightsky85 you should be opted in now. =)


----------



## herb

please opt in


----------



## NitroMadness90

would like to opt in please


----------



## loopytheone

You should all be opted in, thanks for your patience!


----------



## curtis

Please permit me to opt in.


----------



## loopytheone

@curtis You are now opted in, enjoy.


----------



## Oviepovie

I would like to opt in as well, TIA


----------



## loopytheone

Oviepovie said:


> I would like to opt in as well, TIA



You should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## ZAGuy

I'd like to opt in please


----------



## loopytheone

ZAGuy said:


> I'd like to opt in please



No problem, that should be sorted for you now. =)


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

I think I am already opt into erotic but if fetish is different to special Interest I would like to be in that as well.


----------



## loopytheone

NZ Mountain Man said:


> I think I am already opt into erotic but if fetish is different to special Interest I would like to be in that as well.



The opt in is for both boards, so you already have access to everything. =)


----------



## Brad Jones

I'd like to opt in also please!


----------



## hutti

Hi, I would like to opt in too, please. Thank you!


----------



## loopytheone

Hutti, you are already opted into everything. =)

@Brad Jones I have opted you in, enjoy.


----------



## muse1c4l

I'd like to opt in to both please


----------



## killth5

I'd like to opt in


----------



## fatcoach119

Opt in to all, please!


----------



## loopytheone

Wow, we've been busy over the weekend! Everybody so far should be opted in, enjoy.


----------



## tigerbostonlake

I'd like to opt in as well please!


----------



## toyjunker

I'd like to opt in as well please!


----------



## man2fatten

I would like to opt in, please.


----------



## adam.brown.71

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!



I wrote a few back in the old days, but most of my works were elsewhere.

I would be happy to see them again.


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far. =)


----------



## deletthis75

I would like to opt in, please!


----------



## whiskeysour2222

I would like to opt in, please.


----------



## JuiceTumbler

May I opt in?


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far, enjoy!


----------



## maki8989

Like to opt in please....


----------



## hazzy

I'd like to opt in please!


----------



## loopytheone

You should both be opted in now, enjoy. =)


----------



## raspy5967

I would like to opt in to these as well.


----------



## JackCivelli

So… I’m not sure if I’m opted in for these or not, but if not, I would like to opt in


----------



## grayhair1001

loopytheone said:


> Everybody should be opted in so far. =)


Hi, Newbie here. I'd like to opt-in, too.
Thanks!


----------



## loopytheone

@JackCivelli you are already opted in. =)

Everybody else should be opted in now too, enjoy.


----------



## JackCivelli

Thank you!


----------



## polarbear9054

I'd like to opt in!


----------



## loopytheone

polarbear9054 said:


> I'd like to opt in!



You should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## chubboiz

Hi! I'm pretty new here, but I'd love to opt in for this if possible


----------



## darkdave

lemme in lemme in


----------



## loopytheone

Of course, you should both be opted in now, enjoy. =)


----------



## 31doug

Please opt me in. Thanks!!


----------



## loopytheone

31doug said:


> Please opt me in. Thanks!!



You should be opted in now, enjoy.


----------



## polishssbbw

Chciałbym się też do nich zapisać.


----------



## loopytheone

polishssbbw said:


> Chciałbym się też do nich zapisać.



You should be signed in now, enjoy.


----------



## madmonarch

Optin me in plzzzz


----------



## wolfed

loopytheone said:


> Just to keep things a bit neater, this is the new thread for opted in for the hidden library boards.
> 
> The two hidden boards are the Special Interests board, and the Erotica board. Special Interests includes the old Fantasy/Sci-fi archives, and lots of other related fetish-based content.
> 
> All the stories you know and love are still there, so don't worry!
> 
> In order to access these archives you will need to opt in to Adult Content. Don't worry, this is completely free! Just send a PM to myself or the Admin account and we will get that sorted for you as soon as possible!


Please I would like to opt in. Thank you


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I would like to opt in too, please.


----------



## vik

please opt me in thanks


----------



## Clockhead

I would like to opt in, please.
Thank you.


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far, enjoy. =)


----------



## Clockhead

loopytheone said:


> Everybody should be opted in so far, enjoy. =)


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## TheyCallMeSunshine

Can I opt in please?


----------



## vkasta

Please opt me in too!


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody should be opted in so far.


----------



## strongbob

I’ll opt in as well. Thanks!


----------



## Noowi

Opt in


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody is opted in so far, enjoy.


----------



## wolfedrev

I would also like to opt in


----------



## degek2001

Wow, I would like to opt in....


----------



## loopytheone

Everybody so far is opted in.


----------



## cafe12

Opt in


----------



## loopytheone

cafe12 said:


> Opt in



You are now opted in.


----------



## dj_jynx

Please can i opt in


----------



## loopytheone

dj_jynx said:


> Please can i opt in



Of course you can. =) That should be all sorted for you now, enjoy.


----------



## phatmariposa

I'd like to opt in as well, thanks!


----------



## eddfaction92

I would like to opt in, please.


----------



## loopytheone

You should both be opted in now, enjoy!


----------



## pghcc2006

Opt me in please


----------



## badbluee

I'd like to opt in


----------



## Angelette

I would like to opt in. Thank you!


----------



## Faulknerianmanchild

I would also like to opt in.


----------



## RichardGuava

loopytheone said:


> You should both be opted in now, enjoy!


Opt me in please, thank you!


----------



## loopytheone

Wow, that's a lot of people today! You should all be opted in now though, enjoy. =)


----------

